# Question about Buying an Ethically Raised Betta



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

Where do you suggest I go to purchase ethically raised bettas? I would rather not buy a cup betta from the stores in my area because they are not well cared for, and I don't want to contribute to their bottom line. :-(

I live in Omaha, Nebraska, so if you have a place to recommend in that area, please let me know. 

Otherwise, I'm more than happy to purchase online. Is it any better to purchase bettas off aquabid directly from Thailand? Or is there a better option?

Thanks so much for your help! 

(Oh and hopefully I posted in the right place.)


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

There are some people on this forum that breed. They would be great to buy from. Check out the classified section to see some that are currently available, or maybe browse the breeding section and see what is up and coming. Then maybe PM that member your interest.


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh, that's a great idea. Thank you!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I always like to encourage people to buy from US based breeders instead of importing from Thailand. That way you are not only getting a betta raised ethically and healthily for a good price, but you area also supporting US breeders which will help them grow their hobby and help others in the US grow the hobby here.

Not that there's anything wrong with getting import fish, but I just think if you can support home-grown breeders all the better 

Some breeders I can recommend if you're looking for show quality are Basement Bettas and Martinismommy on Aquabid and Dragonlady here on the forum. There are also a few members on here who have pet quality fry for sale.

If you'd like a third option you can always adopt a betta who needs a new home. That way you are not supporting the bottom line, but you're still helping out. I just happen to have some fosters coming to me soon who will need new homes so I thought I'd throw a third option out there


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm not interested in breeding, so they don't need to be show quality by any means. Just healthy and with that typical betta spunk. I am familiar with Martinismommy; we're on another fish forum together. And OMG she has some beautiful spawns, doesn't she?! 

I completely agree that adoption is the best option in my book for rescuing a betta in need without contributing to the problem, but I didn't know how to go about it. We won't be adding anyone for another few weeks, but I will definitely send you a PM at that time. That would be great. Thank you! :-D


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Chard56 has some beautiful bettas, and he's a forum member on here. his prices are pretty cheap, too. i bought two DT females from him, for $18 total($4 per girl, and $10 for shipping). they're beautiful girls, too. :3


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm going to suggest Chard56, Martinismommy (my little boy is one of hers), 1fish2fish, and MrVampire. There are a couple of other spawns that are ready to ship out, if you check out the classifieds or breeding section. This forum has a wealth of breeders!


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you both for the suggestions.... I was getting a little overwhelmed at the thought of purchasing bettas overseas. I definitely would prefer to buy more locally where I know the bettas are raised responsibly.  

Gonna go give that classified section a look.


----------

